# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  lỗi bật tắt spindle

## nnk

hiện mình đang gặp lỗi với cái spindle 2k2 như sau
máy về home chạm công tắc hành trình, m3s24000 để bật spindle thì hầu như spindle chạy bình thường, thỉnh thoảng không chạy
máy di chuyển ra vị trí khác ngoài home, m3s24000 để bật spindle thì hầu như spindle không chạy, thỉnh thoảng chạy bình thường 
trong cả 2 trường hợp trên nếu bật mà spin không chạy thì lấy tay quay trớn nó lại chạy bình thường

Anh em nào có kinh nghiệm vui lòng chỉ giúp vụ này lổi ở đâu ? spindle hay biến tần ?
Xin cảm ơn

----------


## emptyhb

bác hàn lại jack điện phía đuôi spindle. như mô tả thì khi ở vị trí khác dây nó không ép chặt nên bị mất 1 pha. nên bật phải xoay tay mồi. Còn khi về home đa số được vị lúc đó dây bị ép chặt nên nó tiếp xúc được.

----------

CKD, nnk, TigerHN

----------


## nnk

Đã xong, nguyên nhân không nằm ở jack spindle mà là dây dẫn từ biến tần ra đứt ngầm, bữa nay nó chập chập cháy khè lửa mới tìm ra nguyên nhân

----------

